# Single Core benchmark tests - which tests?



## wheresmycar (Nov 21, 2021)

Hi,

Which of the CPU review benchmarks (the TPU reviews only) best reflect single core performance? I understand the gaming stats at lower resolutions is a good indicator but was wandering if other tests also specifically cover single core performance.

One of the reason why I ask.... im beginning to doubt userbenchmarks methodology/intentions as sometimes the numbers seem way off. Eg. at the moment the 11400 is showing a 30% single core performance advantage over the 10400. Previously (many months ago) it was showing a minuscule fraction of that percentage. Same applies to the 10700K and 11700K. I've seen similar odd patterns across the board in the last few years hence lost interest in checking UBM (the damn thing is always at the top of google searches).

(CORRECT ME IF I'VE OVERLOOKED SOMETHING WITH THOSE UBM STATS - i'm definitely not an expert here just an observer)


----------



## Selaya (Nov 22, 2021)

Gaming performance these days isn't a 1T representative anymore - it varies from game to game ofc but it is fairly composite and cache/memory latency as well as MT both have a significant impact


----------

